# Cheater at getting first BLD solve



## Cubed Cuber (Jun 1, 2017)

My friend did the same scamble every time and memorized the algs to do it and impressed people using that cheat.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 1, 2017)

People will do all sorts of things to impress other people. Besides, it's not cheating insofar as they're not doing this at a competition—just because they're not following the rules _you_ want them to follow doesn't mean that they're doing anything wrong.

Edit: Of course, if you're fast enough at proper BLD, you can impress your peers more with actual BLD attempts. (Be prepared to look like a fool if you DNF, though.)


----------

